# Let the smoke out of an LP540



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I was about 150' away from the sprayer, so I didn't realize anything was amiss until my pressure started dropping. Went to check on the thing, and it was hot, hot.

I guess it had been running full out for whatever reason. I turned it off to let it cool down and went to lunch. When I got back and switched it on...POW. Pretty nice little fireball out of the pressure control unit. I figured it killed the fuse, so I replaced that with no effect. Since I didn't have much other recourse and it was sitting there full of gray seal-grip primer, I went home for the day.

Tonight, I decided to open it up and check into some stuff. First off, my pressure sensor was completely gunked up. Although this could have happened afterwards, I suspect this may have led to the constant running.

Look at the second picture. Those leads on the components are fried! I'm may try and replace the little components on the board or just order a new board. I have other sprayers, so it's not an emergency...yet.

Anyone ever replace individual components on the controllers? I'd imagine the little parts are cheap enough, so it might be worth a try.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Man that sucks. This is one reason I go with sprayers that don't have to displays. One less part to worry about, plus I don't need numbers to tell me when my pressure is good.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I'd tend to agree, but I don't think the display had too much involvement. You should give these a whirl...the one in the pic has done a whole lot of gallons. I've only repacked it once.

I also tend to leave them sitting loaded at the end of the day. Realistically, they are pretty cheap for what they do. 

Labor is the cost of our line of work...if I can neglect a sprayer and move several thousand gallonset through it, I can live with that.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

These airlesscos are the best in my opinion. Digital read out or not. I run an lp 460 and a SL 1100 for the big stuff. I'll never use any other kind of machine. Well maybe tritech. 
Ive had graco and titan in the past and still use a titan for oil. To me they are miles apart in quality.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm thinking I'm not inclined to mess with this too much. Does anyone know where to get the control board for this? I haven't found anything, except a Graco part that claims to be the one (I know Graco bought Airlessco a while back). It doesn't tell me how much or where to get it

Who do you call for these sort of parts?


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Call graco. I had to replace my board last year. Took it to a graco repair shop and he ordered it.


----------

